# Guys, how often do you shave?



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys, how many days per week do you shave?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't shave any more, but I trim my beard to stubble-length or just longer, about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

One or two times during the week. Sometimes a few weeks go by before i decide to shave.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, never... 

Someday soon though, I've got a bit of hairs poking out of ma chin. But other than that, nothing!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A beard or mustache on me would . . . not look good.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Something like 4 months ago, I could shave once or twice a week and be good, now it's more like 3 or 4 times a week. Should probably be more like every second day though, I don't think this scruff is doing me any justice.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Every three or four days. Or whenever it starts to itch.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Should really do it everyday. I have a bit of a soul patch on the go right now but I hate seeing long hairs around the ear/cheek region so shave those parts quite often.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

When I can be bothered - sometimes this might be 2 days in a row, other times there may be a 6 month gap.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> Every three or four days. Or whenever it starts to itch.


Yeah, same here. So about twice a week for me.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i never go more than 2 or 3 days without shaving. i shave everyday, if i can.

for some reason i do not like facial hair. almost to the point of wanting it lasered, or something.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

1

Too lazy to do it every day. But can't stand the itchiness of a full beard.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Six days usually - I can skip a day and still look okay.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I don't shave any more, but I trim my beard to stubble-length or just longer, about 2-3 times a week.


This is pretty much what i do except not as frequent. I look like a school boy if i get clean shaven :afr

Plus those Gillette razor blades are damn expensive.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends on my mood, but never more often than once a week.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I shave everyday. It's compulsory in the army.

Right now I'm on a holiday, though, so screw shaving.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to shave almost every day. I'm pretty sure it's because my electric shaver is crappy.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Every. Freaking. Day. I am very hairy lol.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Usually once or twice a month. I also don't shave, electric trimmers are my choice.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

I shaved today, but usually I get lazy and don't do it for about two weeks at a time.
Unless it's the playoffs. Then I wait until they're over.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I shave once a week as my skin is sensitive and any more than that usually results in bad razor bumbs. I wait until there's something decent to shave. Every so often I say "**** it" & let some facial hair grow for a while but after those spells it's back to once a week again


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a goatee that i dont like to trim. sometimes I cut it if its getting really long and scraggly looking.

as far as shaving the rest of my face, I have a bad habit of looking like a borderline hobo before I decide to shave. once my face starts to itch I know its time to shave in the near future.

usually around once a week.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

anonymous soul said:


> I have a goatee that i dont like to trim. sometimes I cut it if its getting really long and scraggly looking.
> 
> as far as shaving the rest of my face, I have a bad habit of looking like a borderline hobo before I decide to shave. once my face starts to itch I know its time to shave in the near future.
> 
> usually around once a week.


I like a goatee also. But there is surprising amount of upkeep by shaving all around it. Thats why I've kind of ditched them.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> I like a goatee also. But there is surprising amount of upkeep by shaving all around it. Thats why I've kind of ditched them.


not alot of upkeep .... its actually less work when you shave cuz you skip your chin! 8)


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

anonymous soul said:


> not alot of upkeep .... its actually less work when you shave cuz you skip your chin! 8)


Well yeah less than normal shaving.

But you'd think with a huge part of your face long and hairy, you wouldn't have to do much.

For me, if I am going to do the part around the goatee, I might as well do the goatee. Just the act of taking the razor out kind of spoils it for me. Yeah.....I am that lazy.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> Well yeah less than normal shaving.
> 
> But you'd think with a huge part of your face long and hairy, you wouldn't have to do much.
> 
> For me, if I am going to do the part around the goatee, I might as well do the goatee. Just the act of taking the razor out kind of spoils it for me. Yeah.....I am that lazy.


well when your goatee is more than a couple inches a razor wont take it off anyway .... hahahhaa


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Twice a week but I don't shave it all off I keep it at stubble length. I use the sideburn setting on these hair clippers I bought a while back, I find they keep it at the perfect length. I look like a real freak of nature without stubble and I hate the clean shaven look that you get from a razor.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

3-4 times a week. If I have a few days off from work and don't have anything special planned, I'll skip.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Usually only once or twice every two weeks.

My facial hair grows pretty slowly.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I don't shave any more, but I trim my beard to stubble-length or just longer, about 2-3 times a week.


This. I shave a bit off my neck about once a week. Used to do a complete shave every day though.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Normally once a week, but I'm pretty scruffy by that time. When I'm feeling particularly lazy I'll go two weeks but its usually so itchy by then I can hardly stand it.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

I shave every other day. Can't do it every day because I get razor burn, else I would. It feels good to be clean shaven.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Everyday, especially if I am working or have to go outside because it feels more hygienic. Besides, it is a good way to mechanically exfoliate the skin and keep it healthy/young looking.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> Every three or four days. Or whenever it starts to itch.





anonymid said:


> Yeah, same here. So about twice a week for me.


x3


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Will it comes in slow for me. It takes two weeks for it to grow like this. But ones it comes in I my facial hair grow for maybe two weeks then it starts to get a little to thick and crappy looking, so I either trim it or just shave it all off.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate SHAVING. I hate growing facial hair! I want my face when I didn't grow facial hair like junior high. I have to do this crap every day. This is just one of many reasons why I hate being 27. I want to be 12 or 14.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Once every 3 weeks.


Hate facial hair.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

About once or twice a week, because I'm lazy and I get razor-burn/cuts a lot.
Rocking the stubble is good, because it takes less effort. 

The longest I've gone without shaving was about 7 months, it reminded me of cast away.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> I hate SHAVING. I hate growing facial hair! I want my face when I didn't grow facial hair like junior high. I have to do this crap every day. This is just one of many reasons why I hate being 27. I want to be 12 or 14.


Laser hair removal. The price is well worth it if you hate shaving/have sensitive skin like me.
Anyway, I'll let you boys get back to your male bonding...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry one more girl in this thread before you guys start chest bumping and fist pumping again.

I find watching a guy shave totally sexy. Like, I will just stand in the doorway and watch the whole time. It's so hot. This thread has me all hot and bothered.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*follows manthread invaders*

A little scruff is nice. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Once a week for a trim, always have facial hair.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Sorry one more girl in this thread before you guys start chest bumping and fist pumping again.
> 
> I find watching a guy shave totally sexy. Like, I will just stand in the doorway and watch the whole time. It's so hot. This thread has me all hot and bothered.


LoL. Darn, do tell more gals? This is motivational.

To the question at hand, I can go weeks without a razor touching my face. And other times I can be quite rigid and shave every other day. I think comes and goes with my moods.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Usually every day or two days on average but i'll get a bit lazy and slack off and go several days without shaving, but then i regret it because shavings a ***** when i haven't shaved for several days.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

*protests men shaving off their sexeh facial hair* :um



:tiptoe


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I find watching a guy shave totally sexy. Like, I will just stand in the doorway and watch the whole time. It's so hot. This thread has me all hot and bothered.


Note to self: Accidentally put the camera in the bathroom, accidentally turn it on video mode and record while I shave, and then accidentally send it to Perfectionist.

I guess time is also pretty relative to how long it takes for the hair to grow. Mine grows relatively slow to start, so I guess that explains the long periods of time between shaves.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

when i used to go to school/work it was once every 3-4 days. I'll go through weeks now.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

is it true that the more you shave, the faster it grows?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> is it true that the more you shave, the faster it grows?


No. The hairs couldn't care less if you shave them or not.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Anyway, I'll let you boys get back to your male bonding...





Perfectionist said:


> Sorry one more girl in this thread before you guys start chest bumping and fist pumping again.


Shoo! You're making me feel like an ape. This thread for men only!



Perfectionist said:


> I find watching a guy shave totally sexy. Like, I will just stand in the doorway and watch the whole time. It's so hot. This thread has me all hot and bothered.





diamondheart89 said:


> *follows manthread invaders*
> 
> A little scruff is nice. :yes





phoelomek said:


> *protests men shaving off their sexeh facial hair* :um
> 
> :tiptoe


^You can stay though.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Maybe 2 a week on a good week


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Sorry one more girl in this thread before you guys start chest bumping and fist pumping again.
> 
> *I find watching a guy shave totally sexy. Like, I will just stand in the doorway and watch the whole time. It's so hot. This thread has me all hot and bothered.*


YES. Ohmygod those shaving commercials with the hot shirtless men. Phew! I usually don't like facial hair on a man (or woman lol) so it excites me that much more.

Couldn't get much better than (the Jessica Simpson era) Nick Lachey shirtless and shaving







NoName99 said:


> Shoo! You're making me feel like an ape. This thread for men only!


 Just FYI, when you keep yourself shaved/trimmed it means you care about your appearance...women notice that.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I only need to shave once a week to keep my pathetic adolescent facial hair at bay, but as soon as I am able to grow a proper beard I will.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> *follows manthread invaders*
> 
> A little scruff is nice. :yes


manthread invaders... hahahaha


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Just FYI, when you keep yourself shaved/trimmed it means you care about your appearance...women notice that.


Hey hey hey, what are you trying to say, hmm?!:mum I make an effort to keep myself presentable at all times. Well, at least I try... I'm not running around like a stray dog or anything. I hope. ar


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I chose twice a week. That's just because I have a job now. Before it was less than once a week.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Unless its a work related things, i only shave every three days


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> *protests men shaving off their sexeh facial hair* :um
> 
> :tiptoe


You haven't seen mine when I go without shaving for a few weeks. It's anything but sexy.

And that isn't my opinion. At least two totally different women have told me so.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Witan said:


> You haven't seen mine when I go without shaving for a few weeks. It's anything but sexy.
> 
> And that isn't my opinion. At least two totally different women have told me so.


Well, then, I will have to respectfully disagree with those two totally different women. I like the unkempt look, myself. Seriously. :yes


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shave every other day for work. Otherwise, I don't touch it unless I am going out and want to look nice.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> *protests men shaving off their sexeh facial hair* :um
> 
> :tiptoe


*agrees*

Stubble is hot :mushy


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Twice a week, although it would be much better if I was shaving five times a week. I'm just too lazy to do it more often.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Twice a week typically.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't mind keeping it scruffy but I don't think it looks very good with a long goatee. Also, I always keep the mustache because I think my mouth lookes F'd up without it. Might be because I have pretty much always had one since I was 16.

How does scruff look with a mustache? any opinions?


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Depends...might be every day (rarely, only if really needed, like...a job which I don't have), every 2 days (this is what I do most often, my stubble has the right to live :b) or once per week (reasonably often, makes me look like an homeless guy).


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Lately I've been waiting about 5 days to a week. I used to wait a lot longer. I'd like to grow it for a few months.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Sorry one more girl in this thread before you guys start chest bumping and fist pumping again.
> 
> I find watching a guy shave totally sexy. Like,* I will just stand in the doorway* *and watch the whole time.* It's so hot. This thread has me all hot and bothered.


I did this also it is kinda hot isn't it lol.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

About two. I would do it more since I prefer a clean shaven look, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I havent shave in 2 weeks now. Not like anyone i know see me, other than my parrents.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 times per week.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

6 

I seldom shave on Saturday. 

Even when I have a beard, I trim the edges daily.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Everyday. I'm smooth as an androids bottom.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I shave every day. My facial hair grows quick. I'll occasionally skip a day on the weekend.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I only shave twice a week, due to time and energy restraints. :lol I'm always amazed how fast it grows back!


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Once every two weeks or once a month. I have a very thick beard and am just too lazy to shave every day to have a consistent "clean shaven look". I should just ditch the shaving and go full beard and trim it rather than shaving.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I rarely shave, though I should. I hate doing it, so people have just gotten used to me looking unshaven.


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Depends really. Sometimes I want the super clean cut look, so I shave every day. Other times I wanna grow it out and go for the scruffy look, and I'll give it a trim once a week.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> Guys, how many days per week do you shave?


I generally shave every day. Here and there I'll get lazy and skip a day, but that's rare. The only reason I shave every day is that (believe it or not) it makes my face feel good. After stepping out of the shower, my skin is so tight and dry, and for some reason shaving alleviates that.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Once or twice a week. And i only shave my neck usually, sometimes my face though...my mustache has only been shaved twice in my life lol. I don't like the way i look without it, i've got no upper lip. Or maybe i've just gotten too use to it or something, i've had it since 8th grade. There were a few people who didn't even recognize me at school one time after shaving it


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

About every second day. Only do it for my job. If I didnt have one or worked somewhere else Ud have a nice full beard.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Usually 2-3 times a week.


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Twice a week for neck. I'd do it more often, but I have sensitive skin.

Once a week for landscaping the beard.


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

I never shave... I haven't started growing even until now.

It really sucks being the only one at my age to not grow anything!! :bah


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

Every 3-4 days. I DESPISE facial hair! Ew!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Only twice in my lifetime. I still have difficulty growing facial hair.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I usually trim every week so that I can have a bit of facial hair, a soul patch or a thin goatee.

I do go unshaven for months if I'm depressed though.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I could go months without shaving. Funny as most people on my College Course, same age, but they have stubble or some beard thing. Then there's me looking like a bald cat.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm blown away by the amount of people who shave less than 5 times a week! I shave pretty much everyday except for maybe once a week when I'm not working/going anywhere. I look like a complete bum when I don't shave so I have to or I get way to anxious. Are all you guys going to work with stubble? Just today I was thinking about making a thread about "do people with SA take more care of their appearance because they worry about what others think or less since we are such shut ins?" I guess I got my answer.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to shave once a week but I stopped about two months ago. Now I just use a beard trimmer at the lowest setting so I have stubble all the time. My job is dirty so its not like I'm expected to be neat and clean every day. Besides, I kinda like the scruffy look anyway.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Usually every other day. But recently I've been going through a phase of I-don't-give-a-****-itis so I've only been trimming only once or twice a week so I've got a dirty bum look going on.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

2x a week. Usually on Monday, and then again on Thursday.

I do it wrong, though. I hop out of the shower, shave in front of the mirror (while freezing to death) and then hop back in. I just can't shave my face any other way but that. I need to be soaked.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Only twice in my lifetime. I still have difficulty growing facial hair.


I'm jealous.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Every few days. I start to look pretty sketchy when I get stubble.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have to shave about once in every 2 days. I think stubble don't work well on Asians like me lol... or just me perhaps, but I've honestly never really seen another Asian with stubble.


----------



## Octavius (Jun 8, 2010)

BobtheSaint said:


> Only twice in my lifetime. I still have difficulty growing facial hair.


I'm jealous, too!

I shave every other day, usually. Would skip a day I don't go to work or school. I should shave everyday - but my skin gets too irritated.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I _should_ shave maybe four times a week, but I only do it about two. I don't have a job yet, but I think when I do get one that will change. I'll probably shave every day I work. I look pretty young for an eighteen year old, so sometimes I like to have a one or two day growth the make me look a little older. When I'm clean shaven I look about fifteen.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

When i get round to it - 3 times a week i guess


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

1-2 times per week but I probably should shave more often than that because hair turns GINGER too fast. gaaaah!!


----------

